# Factory Restoration



## derosadavid (Aug 2, 2006)

Has anybody here ever had the De Rosa factory in Italy restore/repaint their classic frames(mid 80's in my case)?? If so, do they do "Joe Bell" or the like type of show-quality restoration, including all period-correct decals, beautiful paint and chroming, etc?? I would lloove them to do it, if not for only the fact that it was done at the "factory", but also b/c I would love the frame not to have the "branding" that many of the top quality painters do here in the States. Not that I'm trying to pass anything off as original when it's not, as this build will hopefully never be sold and I never intend to show it. In any case, long question short, anybody have any real experience with the quality of the Factory's restoration of old frames, if they do so exist. Phew. Thank you for staying with me on that one!
EDIT: btw, i have emailed them directly a few days ago and heard no response as of yet but sure i will soon. i will let all know the response when it comes in. in the mean time.....


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Not directly, but the primato I bought from a guy in FLA had a factory repaint-drop dead gorgeous

b21


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

you're idea sounds good, but original paint is very fragile. eddy merckx frames have thicker paint.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had a couple of my De Rosa's repainted, always an excellent job! I wouldn't have any worries about a De Rosa factory repaint.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

I had a Falcon frame repainted by Joe Vasquez in California. Came back very nice without the "branding" you mentioned. Sent pics of how I wanted it done (paint color, decal placement), and it came back perfect. 
http://www.joesbicyclepainting.com/


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

derosadavid said:


> EDIT: btw, i have emailed them directly a few days ago and heard no response as of yet but sure i will soon. i will let all know the response when it comes in. in the mean time.....


I'm interested in a factory restore as well. Price? Let me/us know how it goes!


thx


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I got an email back from De Rosa.it

$450 US ++ freight for a factory repaint & decal.


holy lord. Any other indie shops doing this domestically?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That's actually exceptionally competitive for a paint job, especially if it includes more than one color. Take a look at some of the top paint shops stateside....they'll charge you 2x that amount for their paint and slap an ugly "painted by XX" under the clear coat in most instances.

It's the shipping part which really makes this deal tough.....shipping a frame domestically is a heck of a lot cheaper than shipping it to Europe and back.


----------

